# "new jig"



## marc (May 21, 2004)

http://savethetarpon.com/boca-grande-jig-2/


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

When I was there Saturday, there were 15 or 20 boats out there early before a tournament, and then again, after the tournament. Our captain and my friend who has fished the pass several times told me that there would be 100 boats there if the new jigging law hadn't been passed. Our captain was one of the ones who pushed to get this law passed. He also does not think the "new jiggers" are going to do any good with the new jig. He thinks most of them are still using the old jig regardless of the law. 

However, my friend said he jig-fished it years ago and said that all of his fish were hooked in the mouth. Me personally, it looks too easy...Kind of a monkey see monkey do type of fishing - "potlicking". I'd rather catch 1 fish alone than 10 in a crowd.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

SurfRunner said:


> However, my friend said he jig-fished it years ago and said that all of his fish were hooked in the mouth.


It is a matter of defining what "in the mouth" means.... that's where the rub and the issue has been...


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

It would seem to me that if they were snagged, it would be under the jaw. If they inhaled it, it would in the mouth. I don't really dig it either way anyway....Too easy - Too many people!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

SurfRunner said:


> It would seem to me that if they were snagged, it would be under the jaw. If they inhaled it, it would in the mouth. I don't really dig it either way anyway....Too easy - Too many people!


Issue is the clipper plate and under the jaw. Some people claim that if the fish is hooked on the clipper plate, regardless of hook orientation that is "in the mouth"... since the clipper plate is part of a tarpon's mouth.... like I said, all depends on how you define "in the mouth"... it does not necessarily mean what we all would think it might mean. Same with under the jaw. Many feel that is part of the mouth also and to foul hook it has to be in a fin, the back, the tail etc. That is way too overly simplistic and the FWC agreed last year.

FWC has now moved fast on the new jig - they have now ruled the new jig illegal also.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Why not just require circle hooks?


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Now you would have to define "circle hook". Just because a hooks labeled "circle" doesn't mean that it can't snag tarpon. The octopus circle hooks that are typically used by jig fishermen in Boca are not true circles.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

marc said:


> Now you would have to define "circle hook". Just because a hooks labeled ess"circle" doesn't mean that it can't snag tarpon. The octopus circle hooks that are typically used by jig fishermen in Boca are not true circles.


True and it doesn't take much effort to make an inline circle hook become off set but I wouldn't think either would be near as efficient at snagging as a straight bait hook. Regardless, I'm glad to see they are making an effort.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)




----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Got it, thanks for the continued education Marcus.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Another reminder to make sure you guide is following the law. 6 months in jail would not be a fun call home...

http://savethetarpon.com/ptts-captain-facing-criminal-charges-tied-new-jig/


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

And, the FWC is out doing their job...Can you say "Busted"?


----------

